# When will the weather start cooling down? Best season & beaches in Dubai??



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new in UAE. I heard the weather will start cooling down soon, but when will it be? I tried to go swimming last week at 08:30a.m. in the morning at Jumeirah Beach and the water was boiling hot! You could throw a bunch of carrots and potatoes in and serve me as dinner as well. Seriously!  So, when does the water start cooling down too? Where are nice beaches where expats hang out and I won't encounter a line of labor workers staring?

Thank you very much for all your help!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Evenings and morning will start getting comfortable from the beginning of October, while day time temps should be nicer by the end of October


----------



## a1junaid (Aug 8, 2012)

Try Jumeira Beach Park. There is a nominal charge but worth it. Marina (just opposite 'The walk' is also good


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The waters will start to cool down end of september to a more normal temperature. If you have a vehicle, I highly recommend to go to the other side of the uae as the water temps there are cooler and if you are a snorkeler, the water there is much better. If you are a beach goer (especially if female) who wants to lay out, then recommend just to go to the pay beaches, otherwise if you or female, you will never get away from the men just sitting around staring at you. 

Agree with land temps, they will come down to bearable in morning start of oct, but day temps ok end of oct/beg of nov.


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> The waters will start to cool down end of september to a more normal temperature. If you have a vehicle, I highly recommend to go to the other side of the uae as the water temps there are cooler and if you are a snorkeler, the water there is much better. If you are a beach goer (especially if female) who wants to lay out, then recommend just to go to the pay beaches, otherwise if you or female, you will never get away from the men just sitting around staring at you.
> 
> Agree with land temps, they will come down to bearable in morning start of oct, but day temps ok end of oct/beg of nov.


Hey there, thank you very much for the info! May I ask what you mean by "other side of UAE" since I haven't developed any sense of direction in this country just yet, certain names of places would be highly appreciated. An also, can you recommend a couple of pay beaches, nice ones? Thank you!!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

AEE12 said:


> "other side of UAE"


Dubai is on the West coast of UAE. The other side is the East coast (i.e. Fujeirah, etc), just a little north of Al Ain.

West coast (Gulf) is generally shallow water (from diver perspective), have to go a long way to get 30m depth for example.

East coast (~Indian ocean) is deeper, 70m depth is within 10-min boat ride.


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

ccr said:


> Dubai is on the West coast of UAE. The other side is the East coast (i.e. Fujeirah, etc), just a little north of Al Ain.
> 
> West coast (Gulf) is generally shallow water (from diver perspective), have to go a long way to get 30m depth for example.
> 
> East coast (~Indian ocean) is deeper, 70m depth is within 10-min boat ride.


Thank you very much for the info!


----------

